# Khaleesi....



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Our 9 week old GSD girl. Very smart.....


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

sorry. I am having trouble uploading.....ill be back.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

wait that's my picture lol


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok here goes nothing......

YYYeeeeessssss. It worked....lol. I am posting more....need to resize them.


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

Ohhh. So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Khaleesi.........our 9 week old baby.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So cute, has that determined look a Khaleesi should have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Excuse her right ear......got her tattoo. thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

lol. That's right..........the show needs to start showing more of her. But yes....this is our new baby.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

she had a great time at the dog park....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a nice pup! Full of life and energy! Congrats!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

So whats with the green ear?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

cute


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> So whats with the green ear?


Tattoo ink. It will wear off.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

thx all. 

Yes it is tattoo ink....just got back from park.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just curious as to what everyone here uses to kill the ticks on the lawn?? thx.

More pics.......


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! Fearless little thing huh?


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes kz she was just jumping of everything....she is awesome. We r very happy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Legendary70 said:


> Yes kz she was just jumping of everything....she is awesome. We r very happy.


 
love it! Have fun with her! Looks like she's going to be a blast and keep you on your toes!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

very cute ,congrats ... Like the name ( Game of Thrones ) ?!


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

She has a blast with my kids. They run from the kitchen to the living room sofa....she chases them and is yet to make the jump up..lol.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Why would you put tattoo ink on the ear?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> Why would you put tattoo ink on the ear?


Because she got a number tatooed in her ear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Because she got a number tatooed in her ear.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> Why?


For the same reason dogs get chipped...


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just another way of being able to identify her.....


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

I know this is not the proper forum.....but what do you all recommend I use on the lawn for flea and ticks? 

I have found a few on her. We check her everyday. thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tried posting another pic...hmmmmm. Ill try in a bit.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats from Dallas!
She's beautiful!

And yes, Game of Thrones does need to start showing more of her!:hug:


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thx sprout. Always good to have fellow Texans in here. We r very happy with her.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey sprout...how old?


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

When my KHALEESI was a baby.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow! She is an absolutely stunning pup! Beautiful


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Having fun...


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Fun times....thx jack. She has grown.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Legendary70 said:


> I know this is not the proper forum.....but what do you all recommend I use on the lawn for flea and ticks?
> 
> I have found a few on her. We check her everyday. thx.


You could try FOOD grade Diatomacious Earth but I haven't had any luck with that.

Don't use any chemicals that you wouldn't want her rolling around in.


----------



## Chicxulub (May 27, 2013)

Love the name! That pup has the look too. She's gonna be a stunner!


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thx chic.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 23, 2013)

man she looks younger.....lol


----------

